# Treacle needs a new home .



## Gillywilly

Sorry to have to,post this ,but he is not settling here at all .
Too many cats maybe ,but he has taken a strong dislike to poor Winston who is blind and oblivious and can't understand why he is being spat at .
Also Ginny doesn't like him either .
He is also an escape artist and mine have never been or wanted to go out the garden .
He has been all round the estate ,over the 6ft fence , in people's houses through cat flaps and scratched someone that tried to catch him.

I feel he would be better off somewhere else, but because of his face I think it will be almost impossible to find him a loving home.
He has funny eyes due to being kicked in the face and that's why I took him in knowing if he didn't settle I could try and find him a loving home.
He is a ginger cat, very affectionate and clean ,just loves to wander or be out under supervision only , unless its a safe place with plenty of fields .
Anyone think they could possibly help please?
Thank you


----------



## catcoonz

Hi, I can help you but transport is an issue.


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi,
I have sent you a pm.
I am sure we can sort put a transport run, not sure where you are though ? 
Thank you very much .


----------



## catcoonz

Im in Oxford, but happy to help give this cat a home. I don't know the chances of rehoming so I am happy to keep him as my own and send you photo's.


----------



## catcoonz

Can you post a photo of this beautiful boy please.


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi,
That's fantastic, have just sent you a pm and off now to have some food .
Will be back later .
Thankyou so much again.
Gill


----------



## Gillywilly

Hoping this pictures works as mine usually post upside down for some reason!


----------



## Ang2

Actually, I think he's gorgeous! It wouldn't put me off!


----------



## catcoonz

He is lovely, will you let me know of any medical treatments he has needed, I see his ears have a little black on them, it is only for my own vet, if he is not currently on any medications that's fine, I just like to plan and have a history for the vet so we know.


----------



## Gillywilly

I have details of his treatment, he is fully vaccinated and neutered , he isn't keen on me doing anything though, like trying to clean his eyes and I looked at his ears and think its just dirt on one of them as when I rubbed it it came clean .
He is a bit overly affectionate , just doesn't like being messed about with .
Having Persians , they have to be ! 
Groomed, tablets, eyes cleaned and grooming etc . I am used to them letting me even though there can be a bit of grumbling and Ginny can curse for England , :smile5:
She makes up for it by cuddling next to me in bed every night though .
He isn't on any medication of any sort .


----------



## Calvine

I love cats with ''character'' faces!! He is gorgeous.


----------



## catcoonz

Its whats potentially on the inside that counts, and being a feline is already a winner in my heart.


----------



## Ang2

My little billy is cross-eyed. Love him even more, he is sooooo cute.


----------



## Gillywilly

Hope the little kitten is getting better Catcoonz. Xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, she is much better today but I now have 3 other kittens with the same problem, hopefully this will be sorted in the next 2 weeks then I can help you. xx


----------



## Gillywilly

Ok ,that will be fine.
Poor,little,souls, what's wrong with them ?


----------



## catcoonz

We don't know exactly whats wrong with them, possibly a viral infection but cant be sure, they will be ok in a few days but currently waiting on blood tests from mum and kittens.


----------



## Gillywilly

Hope things are picking up and mum and kittens are getting better , poor little souls .xx


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi Catcoonz,
How are mum and kittens doing ? 
Hope they are improving xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Kittens are better, I do want to wait until they have been fully vaccinated and neutered before bringing in any more cats, so if Treacle finds a home before I am ready please let him go to another home, I don't want to delay him and I most likely wont be ready for at least 6 weeks, if things go well.


----------



## jill3

I think Treacle is Lovely:001_wub: He looks very cute and cheeky to me.
Poor Boy being kicked in the face
I wish him all the very Best for his future xx


----------



## Gillywilly

Well, if anyone is interested and will give him a good home he is still here.
If not I will let Catcoonz take him in 6 weeks or when ready .
Thanks .

Or unless someone wants to foster him near Oxford until Catcoonz can take him, that may be an option?


----------



## Gillywilly

Still looking and hoping it can be soon as my cats are getting stressed I think.
All of them have the runs and two have been sick the last few days .
Pandora is due for a check up tomorrow , but wondering if just to,get the vet to come put and look at them all as can't get 5 in the car and Winston gets disorientated as he can't see.
Tried the usual Stomorgyll tablets and Aviproplus , but no good this time !


----------



## catcoonz

Hope you get the tummies sorted.


----------



## Gillywilly

All more or less a lot better thanks.
How's things with you Catcoonz.
Any idea when you can take Treacle yet or do you know anyone that can foster him whilst you are ready ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## catcoonz

I cant give a date, its hectic here at the moment.


----------



## Gillywilly

Can anyone offer Treacle a temporary foster home please ?
Just for a few weeks till Catcoonz can take him .
Thank you


----------



## Pandorawarlord

have you tried contacting www.carinforcats.org.uk although at first it looks like they only deal with old cats they do help others aswel.


----------



## Blackcats

I'm sad you are having to get rid of him.

And if I didn't have two cats of my own, I would have been more than happy to take this lovely boy off your hands.

How did he get kicked in the face? Saw it in the picture and looks sore. Was that past history before you had him?

I'm just wondering maybe that's why he hasn't settled in well. He's scared and nervous of people and being thrown in with other cats is a big step too.

I'm just wondering how long you have had him? As I know many members here have taken on cats with many challenges and obstacles and with the advice from this forum, have stood by these cats in the most difficult situations possible, through tears and pain, and have improved the cats quality of life and turned he/she around altogether. Patience, love, and understanding.


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi,
Yes its past history , he was either punched or kicked ,nobody seems to know for sure.
He won't get on with my cats and hates Winston who is 16 and blind and not in the best of health ,so he has to come first.
He isn't bothered about coming in or anything either, just seems to keep away from the other cats, yet jumps over the 7ft fence and goes to fight other cats ! 
So, with 5 very placid Persians here , it's just not working out .
Wish he could find a forever home somewhere .
I think he would be fine with one or two cats or have the freedom to do what he wants if there are more cats .
Thanks


----------



## Gillywilly

Is there any chance anyone could take him and give him a forever home please.?
He just wants some tlc and time .


----------



## Polly G

So sorry I can't help. We have so many fabulous members on here, who do all sorts of rescues, is there anyone who can help this lovely boy to find his forever home? I am keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Britt

I wish I would lay my hands in people kicking cats in the face, it wouldn't be their best day :
Treacle looks lovely!


----------



## kerrypn

Bless him, he looks lovely, a big brave softie :001_tt1: I hope he finds the right home very soon, I don't think we are right for him as we are looking to adopt in a few weeks and have a very small kitten but I am hoping very much he finds a forever slave very soon!


----------



## Gillywilly

Any news yet Catcoonz?

Hope everything is ok .
Can you still take Treacle at someoint ?


----------



## Gillywilly

Are you not on here anymore Catcoonz ?


----------



## Polly G

I feel so sorry for poor Treacle - is there anyone who can help this poor boy please?


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry things are hectic at the moment.

Somebody will give treacle a lovely home but for now that's not me.


----------



## Polly G

I am so sorry that I can't help. Surely someone on here can offer lovely Treacle a safe home? GillyWilly has been searching for a home for him for over a month now - come on PFers - surely someone could love this special boy and give him his forever home x


----------



## Gillywilly

Just wish people wouldn't offer then let you down or not even post they can't take him till you have to ask .
Seem to be getting nowhere fast like this !
Will have to go to another shelter at this rate and put him on a waiting list . This can't go on !


----------



## moggie14

I can understand your frustration but CC did say she couldn't take him until at least mid July 
It's difficult to find a foster home on here because we all have our own cats too so not always in a position to help with that.
I truly hope he finds his forever home real soon - he is lovely. Where else have you enquired?


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi, that would have been ok, but now she is saying not at all .
Tried lots of pet forums and rescues, but would prefer him to go straight to a forever loving home. He has been through enough now.

I am not in a good situation , treacle hates Winston , think its because he. Any see , my brother is deteriorating now and will probably only last another few weeks and Winston is almost a full time job, watching him now and I won't even go shopping now and leave him. I only go to visit my brother and my neighbour sits in with Winston for me till I get back.


----------



## moggie14

Oh dear, not nice for all involved :sad:
Is he a Persian? If so have you tried pedigree rescues? Where abouts in the country are you? xx


----------



## Gillywilly

No Treacle isn't a Persian, all my other 5 are though .
I am more than happy to stay in with Winston 24/7 as he is my boy ! I have had him 12 years ,he is 16 now ,so just needs a lot of care .,that's why I can't have him upset. 

Something will come up sometime I guess, someone with a kitten on here has shown some interest , so will just have to hope .
Thanks

I am in Lincoln .


----------



## moggie14

Good luck with Treacle, bless him he deserves a nice life after such a hard time :sad: Lovely to hear you are doing your very best for him and your other cats. I'm too far away to be of much use but I do wish you the best xx


----------



## catcoonz

I don't remember saying I cant have him at all, what I have said is its hectic here and I cant take him yet so if you find a home before I am ready then that's fine, I cant just squeeze him in a cupboard and will need time to settle him.

I cant take him when he has a poorly tummy as I don't know what he has and this would pass onto all the other cats here, hopefully tummies at yours is now sorted.

I am literally bursting here at the moment so until some cats are gone which is around 13th July when I have 2 leaving me, I will then have room.

Sorry if my offer is not good enough, I just have no room and currently I am turning away cats.

Treacle is at the top of my list to help when I can.


----------



## Gillywilly

Treacle hasn't got a poorly tummy ,he was fine ,it was Ginny, Cody and Winston.
Treacle, Smudgie and Pandora were all ok for some reason .
Not sure why it was the 3 that had it .
Cody maybe because he hoovers everybody else food up , maybe Winston and Ginny because they are older ?

Anyway all three went to vets and everyone is fine.

There is no hurry as long as he gets a lovely home .
Thanks


----------



## spotty cats

Gillywilly said:


> Just wish people wouldn't offer then let you down or not even post they can't take him till you have to ask .
> !


I'm sure it's very frustrating and stressful for you, perhaps you could have PM'd CC, not everyone checks every thread they've ever posted in for new replies, time online is often limited so a PM is a much easier way to communicate.

I hope your precious boy finds a home soon.


----------



## Charity

Have you asked your vets if you could put up an 'urgent home needed' notice? Sometimes when people have lost a pet, they respond to these and your vet could be helping by asking clients. Could you afford a cattery for him for a couple of weeks until CC can hopefully help as, surely, that can't be worse than the stressful situation you and the cats are under at the moment,.


----------



## Gillywilly

Still no home offered , poor boy is still waiting .


----------



## Britt

Gillywilly said:


> Still no home offered , poor boy is still waiting .


Sorry to hear that he didn't get adopted yet. I wish I could help but I live in Belgium and adopted Pooh in April against my landlord's will


----------



## jaycee05

I have every sympathy with you, poor boy needs a forever home, but all the rescues * are * full to bursting point, i am trying to rehme a cat for my son who has moved and cant take him, but i have tried every rescue i can think of, and they really are all full
I hope he finds somewhere soon,


----------



## Calvine

Bit behind with this thread...where abouts does Treacle live at present?

Thank you.


----------



## Gillywilly

Lincoln, but transport run could be arranged for the right home.


----------



## rox666

I thought Catcoonz had offered him a home and will be taking him when she has space? From reading back through the thread that was mid July onwards so hopefully the light is at the end of the tunnel for you.

Or has that now fallen through?


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi,
Hope not as she has said when she has a space she will take him . So hoping that will happen now in the next few weeks .
Things will probably be worse for me then as that's all my brother has left to live and there will be so much to do and sort out and there is only me and his neighbour and one friend do do all that !
House to clear , funeral,arrangements , house to sell , there is no end to what has to be done .


----------



## jaycee05

Where did this cat come from, was he a rescue originally, i could be wrong but i seem to remember something about him ,because he was kicked in the face?


----------



## Gillywilly

Yes, he was a rescue , not from this country though and I have informed them that he doesn't get on with my cats and everything else , but he can hardly be sent back . There was no follow up to anything either .
He is fully vaccinated, in good health , but he doesn't like my blind cat . 
That's why I am looking for a forever home for him .


----------



## rox666

If Catcoonz is definitely taking him mid-July then that is only 2 weeks away. Would you consider maybe putting him in a cattery for the 2 weeks if you really can't cope? It sounds like you will be going through a rough time of things and so it may be the least stressful solution all round?


----------



## catcoonz

GW, what rescue was Treacle from and did you sign any contracts.?

I have almost finished building the special area for Treacle and as far as plans go I have the 2 rescue cats leaving me on 12th July.

Treacle is at the top of my list to help so even if his special area has not been completed in time I will have the spare outside enclosure from 14th/15th as this will need to be disinfected before using for Treacle.

I would have had space before this time if the other cats had left on time, but they are now with me until 29th September so that's this pen out.

I am working as fast as I can to help you.

Of course, now we need to discuss where Treacle originally came from just to cover myself taking a rescue cat so if you could let me know where he came from I will find out if I then need to sign a rehoming contract for him, saves any complications later for me.


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi ,
Thank you Catcoonz.
I tried to find out the rescue but the person I contacted who did the transport for him didn't know which one it was ! She said she just arranged transport runs .
I told her about what was happening and she told me to find out which rescue it was and I couldn't. 
He has a passport but it's all in a foreign language I can't understand .
I have no contract with him just his passport .

I have heard nothing back and they haven't even ask how he is since .


----------



## Britt

Gillywilly said:


> Hi ,
> Thank you Catcoonz.
> I tried to find out the rescue but the person I contacted who did the transport for him didn't know which one it was ! She said she just arranged transport runs .
> I told her about what was happening and she told me to find out which rescue it was and I couldn't.
> He has a passport but it's all in a foreign language I can't understand .
> I have no contract with him just his passport .
> 
> I have heard nothing back and they haven't even ask how he is since .


Is the passport in French or Dutch (Flemish)? If so I can help you. I speak both languages fluently.


----------



## Gillywilly

No, I think its Croatian as that's where he came from .
But thank you .


----------



## lostbear

I think he looks a very characterful cat - I wish I had room for another.


----------



## catcoonz

Was he from Scatchy (sp) who has been on here?


----------



## Gillywilly

No. It was Mandy Easter that did the transport ,
But someone on Croatia fostered him first till he was ok to travel.


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi,
Just wondered if Treacle can be going to his new home soon please?
I have been told my brother has only two weeks maximum to,live now and there will be so much to do and organise and house and paperwork etc to sort out.
Was hoping he would be able to go in the next week or so if possible .
Thanks


----------



## Gillywilly

Just wondering what's happening as been no replies to thread or pms for over a week ? 
Please contact as it's getting urgent now


----------



## jill3

Sorry to hear about your Brother. I can understand the stress and Heart break you are going through.
I know Catcoonz has promised to take him as soon as possible.
I am sure she will be in touch with you very soon.
She did tell you that she was making a special area for him and some of the cats were leaving on the 12th of july it's only been a few days so perhaps with the hot weather there has been a delay with transporting kitties to their new homes.


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, only been popping on here quickly when I have time, had some family issues to deal with, 3 pregnant cats all due or overdue, not quite sure yet which it is as under vets.

Hot weather has delayed 2 cats leaving until possibly sunday depending when this weather breaks as its far too hot for animals to travel long distance in this heat.

Should be sorted in the next week or 2 but I will go as quick as I can, I am just spending much time at the vets these last few days and it is very hectic.

I have the rescue number pm from you and will give them a call asap but I don't see this as an issue.


----------



## Gillywilly

That's great ,thanks so much .


----------



## catcoonz

Gillywilly,

I am so sorry this has taken a long time to help you and Treacle.

I can now tell you, with the kindness of the forum I can now take Treacle for you.

If you could pm me your email I can send over the paperwork for you to sign and we can get Treacle with me asap.

Thank you for waiting so long, I promise I will take great care of him.


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi Catcoonz,
That's fantastic.
I have sent you a pm with email and phone number.
I desperately need help,with transport as I can't leave Winston now more than an hour at the most as he had another turn last week and it scares me as I know one day he won't come out of it.
He has sort of fits where he loses bowel and bladder control and keels over .
Also his legs go .
After cuddling him and cleaning him up he seems to get over them , but is not right for about three days after then he is back to himself.
He has lots of health issues and tablets to,take , he is over 16 years old ,but I worship,him.

I have a friend that lives near Grantham A1 and could drive so,far if that's the right direction ? 
My geography is very bad , so not sure if that's the correct route to go .
Thank you so much again.


----------



## Ang2

Gilly, I just went through this with my elderly 18 year old cat. For the past year he had been having fits and thank god I work from home. I found that syringing syrup and water into the side of his mouth, aided miraculous recovery. Within minutes he was back to normal and pottering around.

Sadly, I lost him a few weeks ago when he started having multiple fits daily. I just knew he'd had enough and was losing so much weight. Broke my heart!


----------



## Gillywilly

Thanks for that info.
What sort of syrup was it please.
Thanks

He doesn't have fits as such with the thrashing about, he just sort of keels over to his side and starts panting .

He eats like a horse ! Has prawns every Saturday as his weekly treat and will only eat 
M and S ones !!


----------



## Ang2

Golden syrup


----------



## Gillywilly

Right thanks a lot.
Will buy some to keep in and try it .
I gave him Aviproplus by syringe , but will try this when it happens again.
Thanks a lot


----------



## catcoonz

Treacle is now safe with me, such a good boy, very affectionate and gives purrs and head butts, I adore him already.

Has eaten and had a drink, will do pics tomorrow as I am very tired as is Treacle.

Thankyou Alisa for transporting Treacle to me and for all the goodies for the rescue kittens/cats.


----------



## moggie14

Oh what lovely news! So very happy for Treacle and another huge thanks to CC :thumbsup:
I hope you get a good rest hun and look forward to an update soon xx


----------



## Alisa25

Ah glad he is settling well! So happy I could help!  
Glad you liked the goodies too and hope they can be put to good use haha! 
Was lovely meeting you as well.  xx


----------



## Jiskefet

Great to hear that Treacle has safely arrived. Just had a look at his photo and it looks to me like one front paw was broken and has healed crooked, too.
Really looks like he was kicked.

Poor boy...


----------



## JaimeandBree

Glad Treacle has found his way to you, poor boy, he looks like he has been in the wars! Lovely though


----------



## catcoonz

Yes, Treacle has in the past been badly abused, I am so happy to have given him is lifelong home, he will never need to find another home again.


----------



## Alisonfoy

catcoonz said:


> Yes, Treacle has in the past been badly abused, I am so happy to have given him is lifelong home, he will never need to find another home again.


Bless you CC… Can we have a few pictures of the gorgeous Treacle settling into his new home?

I rehomed a little BSH with my parents last year, and although she'd not been abused, she was one of 6 cats in a 1 bed flat and was bottom of the pecking order. She'd been living her life under the sideboard and behind the sofa :-( No more. It's a truly wonderful thing to see an unhappy cat blossom when its personality unfurls in loving surroundings!


----------



## Polly G

Thank you CC for taking this gorgeous boy. I have followed this thread over the last few months and I am so glad that you have given him a home. I will look out for updates x


----------



## Treaclesmum

He is a gorgeous cat, so cute, and of course has the same name as my poor Treacle... I look forward to seeing lots more photos of this beautiful boy on here very soon!  xx


----------



## catcoonz

I will do pics today for you.


----------



## Pandorawarlord

thank you so much for helping Treacle CC, although I am afraid to inform you poor Gill suffered a very distressing and sad time on her return home as soon as she went through her front door. Please can I ask everyone to give Gill much needed support.

RIP Beautiful Winston


----------



## moggie14

Oh No! So sorry - thinking of Gill at this sad time xxx :sad:


----------



## Jiskefet

Oh no......
What happened?
Run free at the bridge, poor Winston.

I am so sorry....
Thinking of you, Gill....


----------



## Mum to Missy

So pleased that you finally have Treacle CC 

Gilly I'm so sorry for your loss (((hugs)))

R.I.P Winston xx


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly poor Winston has lost his battle and rests in peace at Rainbow Bridge

Rip beautiful boy xxx

GW, I am always here if you need me, hugs to you xx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## jaycee05

How sad, so sorry to read about Winston, RIP XX


----------



## Treaclesmum

RIP poor Winston


----------



## Soozi

Poor Gill and Winston! this is very sad teary news! Keep strong Gill, thinking of you!

RIP darling Winston.


----------



## Alisa25

Poor Winston - incredibly sad news. Gill - hang in there! Hugs! :001_unsure:

She showed me the pictures of magnificent Winston yesterday - he was truly a beautiful boy. Very sad.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Very sad news. Run free Winston xxx


----------



## lazydays

So sorry Gill. Such sad news. From other posts we can see how dedicated you were to making his final weeks as comfortable as possible. He was obviously adored.
Rip lovely boy


----------



## Charity

I was so pleased to hear that Treacle was now with CC then read on. I'm so very sorry Gill, my heart weeps for you, you tried so very hard to make both these boys happy. RIP dear Winston. Hugs to Gill xx


----------



## Polly G

So sorry Gill - you did everything you could for your lovely Winston. Sending lots of hugs x

RIP lovely boy x


----------



## huckybuck

So Sad and sorry for your loss. Poor Winston. RIP.


----------



## Jansheff

So sorry x


----------



## slartibartfast

Run free Winston, have fun at the Bridge.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kyria

Was in tears reading this thread through firstly about Treacle and now Winston my heart breaks for you Gill. Treacle has finally found a home where he will be loved for the rest of his life and Winston is now at the bridge where he will wait for you until you find each other again xx

Blessings love and light to Winston run free at the bridge beautiful boy xxx


----------



## Ang2

Oh Gill, such devastating news! Im lost for words. RIP old man xx


----------



## moggiemum

sleep tight Winston you had a wonderful life , big hugs gilly xx


----------



## Azriel391

Rest well Wilson , you will be so much missed but be pain free and fly at the bridge . Massive hugs Gilly at such a sad time xxxx


----------



## Alisonfoy

CC - how is Treacle settling in? Looking forward to seeing a pic of him in his new home. Looks as if he's a real character.

Gill - I am so sorry to heard there's been bad news about Winston

xx


----------



## Gillywilly

Just to say Thankyou for the kind messages about Winston.
I am utterly heartbroken.


Unfortunately I also have no idea what happening with treacle as the rescue who rehomed him to me in the first instance told a few lies on to what he was like.
Then another rescue informed them I wasn't very nice to him which was more lies , then I received a very nasty email.from this rescue , which funnily enough I had tried to contact since May with my concerns to no avail.

I was then told I was unreliable and basically not fit to have animals and she was working with Catcoonz to find him a loving home.
To say I was told Catcoonz was happy with him and keeping him , makes me very confused to what is happening as nobody has given any more information.

To receive this email the day after losing Winston was disgusting !
I am trying to grieve and getting nothing but hassle !
I also have to contend with a dying brother and problems with his care as well.


----------



## moggie14

I'm very confused 
Have you contacted CC directly to find out about Treacle?


----------



## catcoonz

GW, we pm'd the other day for you to give permission for Treacles microchip to be changed.

I will post photo's at the weekend, I am just so busy at the moment.

I did tell you not to worry and you know you can contact me anytime.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Gillywilly said:


> Just to say Thankyou for the kind messages about Winston.
> I am utterly heartbroken.
> 
> Unfortunately I also have no idea what happening with treacle as the rescue who rehomed him to me in the first instance told a few lies on to what he was like.
> Then another rescue informed them I wasn't very nice to him which was more lies , then I received a very nasty email.from this rescue , which funnily enough I had tried to contact since May with my concerns to no avail.
> 
> I was then told I was unreliable and basically not fit to have animals and she was working with Catcoonz to find him a loving home.
> To say I was told Catcoonz was happy with him and keeping him , makes me very confused to what is happening as nobody has given any more information.
> 
> To receive this email the day after losing Winston was disgusting !
> I am trying to grieve and getting nothing but hassle !
> I also have to contend with a dying brother and problems with his care as well.


That's awful, but I'd be suspicious about the other "rescue" who emailed you - they don't sound very professional - in fact, they don't sound like a rescue at all.... are you sure it was from a rescue and not perhaps an internet troll trying to cause trouble....?? It may sound suspicious but you do have to be careful on message boards.......!! 

CC - I am sure that Treacle is very happy with you, and looking forward to seeing more photos soon xx


----------



## Ang2

catcoonz said:


> Im in Oxford, but happy to help give this cat a home. I don't know the chances of rehoming so I am happy to keep him as my own and send you photo's.


From this earlier post, it sounds as though CC thought it would be difficult to find him a new home, and would keep him herself if necessary.

Ideally, he would benefit from a forever home of his very own, where he would be the only cat, to be adored by his new owner. So, if such a home comes along, I think it would be wonderful


----------



## Polly G

Sorry that you are having such a tough time Gill. I am sure that Catcoonz will do the right thing for your lovely Treacle. Sending you lots of good wishes x


----------



## catcoonz

As people can appreciate each rescue cat needs to be assessed and although I would love to keep all the cats/kittens that pass through my door unfortunately it doesn't always turn out like this.

Treacle does need a new home but with no other cats.

He is the most affectionate boy, chatters to you, loves cuddles and purrs, the only thing you cannot do is pick him up for too long but he will happily sit on your lap.

Whether he has had a previous injury to his stomach area, I don't know, he has been vet checked and is now fine, he did have ice cold paws which was a concern to me but now he is fine.

As poor Treacle has been passed around a lot in his short life, being only 3 years old, he must now find his lifelong home, homes will be vetted to ensure this will be his last move from me.

He is not a bully, he doesn't know how to bully other cats, rather the opposite that he gets bullied and is now very weary of other cats, to the point where the poor boy will actually starve himself as he is afraid of being bullied.

He is away from the other cats and has picked up a lot, his nature is wonderful, I hope somebody can look past his looks and appreciate Treacle for the love he can give inside, he has a lot of love to give.

Can anybody find it in there heart to give Treacle his own special home, strictly no cats.


----------



## Polly G

Unfortunately I am unable to offer Treacle a home but I do hope that there is a special person out there who will give him the forever home that he so richly deserves. Hang on in there gorgeous Treacle xx


----------



## Gillywilly

I really don't understand any of this .
He definately bullied my cats and even belted one from when he was asleep.
The rescue showed pictures of him with other cats in a big garden , the fosterer had other cats as well.

He never sat on my knee and when I tried to clean his face or check him for anything he actually bit me three times on different occasions.

Seem like he has had a personality change .


----------



## catcoonz

Maybe Treacle feels more relaxed with me doing things to him.

I can brush him, do his eyes, well I can do anything with him and he just purrs, but then I am a very relaxed person anyway.

I always talk softly to him, if he doesn't want anything to be done he knows he can just get off my lap and I will reward him with treats, it doesn't matter if it takes me all day to brush him, he always knows he will get a meal/treat and be rewarded.

GW, you have to bear in mind as you already knew as many here know, I do have my own maine coon cats, 8 in total, these are very big with the smallest I have being 8kg's, their size alone compare to Treacle is double the size of him.

The smallest cat I own is Margo, there is no way I will risk her near Treacle, doesn't matter if he liked her, I just wouldn't take any chances with her.

Yes, he may have been in the other rescue with many other cats, he may have been bullied there or he may not have, rescue's will always seek to find homes.

All I know is he travelled well, he is worried about the size of my cats and for Treacle's best interest he will be going to live on his own where he can be pampered.


----------



## oliviarussian

When you get a chance will you post another photo of him CC


----------



## catcoonz

yes, I will post photo's tomorrow for you all.


----------



## Gillywilly

Still no photos !?


----------



## catcoonz

GW, I still have 48 other cats/kittens to feed, medicate and get well so photo's will be when I have time.

I have taken a photo but as yet need to download onto laptop, which I will do this evening.


----------



## Gillywilly

Only asking as you said you would post 3days ago.
Don't think I am coming on here again .


----------



## catcoonz

I will do in a minute for you, I was just trying to explain that I do have other cats/kittens that need me, so a photo is not top of my priority list, I was only saying and not being funny about it.


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry for the delay in a photo, here is Treacle.


----------



## Polly G

He looks such a lovely boy - I really hope someone will offer him his forever home soon. It was very kind of you to take him in CC and I hope his story has a happy ending very soon x


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, he has stole my heart, he will find a new home soon, I just wish he would be better with another cat as then I could keep him.

I will keep trying though, never give up.


----------



## Alisonfoy

catcoonz said:


> Sorry for the delay in a photo, here is Treacle.


Aw, bless him - and bless you too CC for taking him in. I really hope this story has a happy ending soon.

I've a soft spot for cats who've had a tough start in life (have never purchased a puss, only ever rehomed ones that needed help and ex cruelty cases).

If I had the space (and an agreeable OH) I'd take him in a heartbeat. :001_wub:

Looks like your cat scratching posts are as well used as mine CC!!


----------



## catcoonz

I do think Treacle needs a new scratchpost  but he has fun with his tatty one for now.


----------



## Alisonfoy

catcoonz said:


> I do think Treacle needs a new scratchpost  but he has fun with his tatty one for now.


I bought one for Bluebell a few months ago, and she completely destroyed it. Didn't seem to dampen her enthusiasm - though there are now little bits of sisal all over the house!


----------



## Ang2

Gillywilly said:


> Only asking as you said you would post 3days ago.
> Don't think I am coming on here again .


What's with the attitude? I notice you haven't thanked or commented on the photo! Rescues are full to bursting, and CC moved heaven and earth to find space for Treacle.


----------



## catcoonz

It was difficult finding space for Treacle as I didn't expect to collect 14 cats/kittens that was posted, but I didn't let you down and took him.

If it wasn't for a kind member Alisha bringing Treacle to me so quickly, he wouldn't be here now.

I will post photo's when I can but I do have several very poorly cats I have to get better and they do take priority of my time.


----------



## moggiemum

awww like name like nature Treacle looks like such a sweet boy , CC i have some sisal rope you can have i bought 2 bunches and am more than happy to donate one of them , if the rest of the tree is good then i would think this might just be enough to do the trick  there are some great tutorials on utube showing the best way to do it to get good tension 

speaking of tension.... sorry.... but both CC and Gilly have been under the most enormous amount of pressure and sadness recently and i wish them both well and respect to everyone involved in trying to help the sweetest Treacle.:thumbup1:

CC pm me with details and i will get that sisal to you soon as xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Treacle looks so sweet in that pic, not surprised he has stolen your heart, it's just a shame that he doesn't get on with other cats so you can keep him!

I for one don't know how you manage to look after your own cats and the rescues so brilliantly and still make time to come on here as often as you can to update us all, you must be severely sleep deprived , but we all appreciate the effort.


----------



## moggie14

Ang2 said:


> What's with the attitude? I notice you haven't thanked or commented on the photo! Rescues are full to bursting, and CC moved heaven and earth to find space for Treacle.


Completely agree! No need to be rude to the person who helped you! :angry:


----------



## moggiemum

sorry but i dont see how keeping up with this is gonna make matters any easier for anyone , im sure CC and Gilly are more than capable of sorting out any misunderstandings if any , or maybe im missing something ????

one of Gillys cats whom she had for a very long time died very recently and she has a very very ill brother so im sure she is also sleep deprived

i know the enormous pressure CC has been under and obviously most feel its only right to stick up for her if theres a feeling of someone being rude but really i dont think its right to continue with this line of posting  

i wont be apologizing if this post offends anyone but i will feel sorry if anyone chooses to feel offeneded , 

i dont know gilly but im hopefull that she will come back and see the lovely Treacle tearing up his scratching post looking very much at home 
i do know CC as long as ive been on the forum and i know she dosent hold grudges , hopefully we can all get on and move on


----------



## Gillywilly

Thank you moggiemum.
I am very frayed and stressed and I went offline as my sister was on the phone at past midnight. 
I then had to have a bath , go to bed as I had a cat in the vets to have a tooth out at 9am this morning.
Also had to attend a meeting that should have actually been cancelled at my brothers nursing home 50 mile round trip .
Then he is yet again covered in bruises and has a fat lip since 9pm till 9 am that nobody seems to know how it happened. To me it looks like someone has punched him in the face !
Every time I go he has more bruises , so tried to contact his doctor who is on holiday now for two weeks.
Nothing in an accident book , all looking suspicious to me.
I had Winstons ashes to collect which I am still grieving over as I had him over 12 years and nursed him through many bad times and illnessss for almost two years.
Hope that answers questions from some of the people who commented on seemingly what i do all day to not be able to jump on every post and like it immedietly !

Off again to the vets as that's another 30 mile round trip


----------



## catcoonz

Past is past, we all have enough stress and not much time.

I am lucky I can get by on 3 hours sleep, so aslong as I get that I can function.

Vets myself at 5.0pm tonight, very sick rescue cat and 3 seriously ill kittens to sort out, I hope they come back home but its not looking good.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Oh no, poor mites, hope they all come home.

Are you talking about Evie?


----------



## catcoonz

yes, plus the 3 flat chested kittens, one kitten is seriously poorly, im not sure how many I will be bringing back home but if there is 1% chance, that to me is still a chance and I will carry on.

The male kitten goes to the vets in 3 weeks time to have his brace fitted, we know he will be ok and will find a new home later.

They are such a worry, this is one vet trip I don't want to make but then if any are suffering it has to be done.


----------



## Mum to Missy

You must bring Evie home, she has to see her first birthday, poor darling, but you mustn't let her suffer obviously.

Good luck to all of them, I hope they all come home, we have everything crossed here.


----------



## catcoonz

I will do my best to bring them all home safe.


----------



## moggie14

Gillywilly said:


> Also had to attend a meeting that should have actually been cancelled at my brothers nursing home 50 mile round trip .
> Then he is yet again covered in bruises and has a fat lip since 9pm till 9 am that nobody seems to know how it happened. To me it looks like someone has punched him in the face !
> Every time I go he has more bruises , so tried to contact his doctor who is on holiday now for two weeks.
> Nothing in an accident book , all looking suspicious to me.


That's shocking! Have you considered installing secret CCTV - there seems a lot of poor, desperate families having to resort to this recently :sad:

Also I am sorry for snapping at you earlier. I have a nasty sinus infection and feel rubbish but that is no excuse for being grumpy with my lovely fellow forum members - apologies


----------



## moggiemum

best wishes CC for the vet visit tonight ,ive heard of the condition but dont know a lot about it , 

Gilly i hope you can find out whats happening with your brother 

im taking my mind off stress by eating - .........a lot  but good nutritious food , and find something to make you smile everyday... and thats not too hard to do when he share our homes with our wonderfull furry friends xx

sorry you not feeling well moggie some of my friends suffer bad with sinus as well i know how horrible it can be xx


----------



## catcoonz

Quick update: Back from vets, 3 kittens now rolled up to see if this helps, other girl on special food.

GW, we are all here to support you, just realised I have hijacked Treacle's thread, sorry GW and treacle.

Treacle is fine, I have moved him to the pen next to the other cats, bit of hissing but nothing that would concern me, will sit with him to make sure he eats his dinners and update again in a few days.


----------



## moggie14

I truly wish the best for the kittens CC, you are doing all you can xx


----------



## Polly G

You sound like you are running yourself ragged CC. Good luck with the kittens, keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## catcoonz

Asking for anybody to share Treacle for me to help find him is new home.

He is very affectionate, loves to pad his front paws, purrs, loves to have lap cuddles and a lovely boy.

No cats as he doesn't like them, is vaccinated, microchipped and neutered along with his own passport.

Eats anything and uses the litter tray all the time.

Would have loved to have kept him but he is nervous of cats and I know somebody is going to be very lucky to have cuddles from him, as he is beautiful.

Share around, it worked before and can work again.


----------



## Polly G

I have followed Treacle's thread from the start and I really wish someone could offer him his forever home. He has obviously had a tough life and yet seems so loving in spite of everything.

I am asking around in my area and I hope loads of other members will do the same so that we can have a happy ending to Treacle's story. 

Big thanks to CC who took him in when she clearly had her hands full - she is an absolute star x


----------



## Alisonfoy

Don't know why, but I am really drawn to this poor lad. I'd love to take Treacle myself, but our house is already catted.

All I can do is try and help CC, if you can pen a few lines - perhaps focusing on the hard start he's had, I'll post on my FB page.


----------



## catcoonz

Treacle, A beautiful affectionate ginger domestic shorthair boy desperately searching for a special person to love him.
He has been badly abused in the past and despite this still is a wonderful happy boy with much love to give, sleeps on your lap and has a cute way of purring whilst padding his front paws.
Vaccinated, neutered, microchipped, passport, born January 2011, will leave with a toy pack along with food.

As he is nervous of other cats he needs to have his owners to himself. Loves both indoors and outdoors, never goes beyond the garden.

Can anybody see through the looks to reach the love inside he has to offer.

Rescue is happy to have a trial period in his new home.


----------



## Britt

I really hope that he will be rehomed soon. Poor boy


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Treacle, A beautiful affectionate ginger domestic shorthair boy desperately searching for a special person to love him.
> He has been badly abused in the past and despite this still is a wonderful happy boy with much love to give, sleeps on your lap and has a cute way of purring whilst padding his front paws.
> Vaccinated, neutered, microchipped, passport, born January 2011, will leave with a toy pack along with food.
> 
> As he is nervous of other cats he needs to have his owners to himself. Loves both indoors and outdoors, never goes beyond the garden.
> 
> Can anybody see through the looks to reach the love inside he has to offer.
> 
> Rescue is happy to have a trial period in his new home.


Heavens, the picture of his poor damaged face, whatever happened to him before he came to this country??. Thank heavens he's safe now. Sure the looks now won't put anyone off. Guess tho' that most people on here have at least one cat...


----------



## catcoonz

I know its difficult finding somebody who doesn't have an existing cat, I am determined to find Treacle his special home


----------



## scatchy

for anyone interested this is a bit more info about Treacle/Garfield

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.670860656259135.1073741972.446358082042728&type=3


----------



## Polly G

Come on guys lets get back on track. We really need to find a forever home for this gorgeous boy. Most of us on here already have cats so we are not going to be able to offer him a home, but I am talking to people locally to see if I can find any one who will adopt him. There are loads of members on here and if everyone gave it some throught surely we can find a forever home for poor Treacle who so desperately needs a caring person to love and cherish him.

Catcoonz works very hard but she can't do it all on her own. Wouldn't it be great if we got some good news?


----------



## Treaclesmum

Alisonfoy said:


> Don't know why, but I am really drawn to this poor lad. I'd love to take Treacle myself, but our house is already catted.
> 
> All I can do is try and help… CC, if you can pen a few lines - perhaps focusing on the hard start he's had, I'll post on my FB page.


I think Treacle is gorgeous too. Poor boy in those Facebook pics!!  

Even though you have a cat Alison, she looks a very laid back type (if she's anything like my BSH, Gracie!) 

It would be nice if Treacle found a laid back feline friend that he could get on with...... :wink:


----------



## Charity

I've sent e-mails round to my friends and to pass on to their friends so, hopefully, someone will want Treacle soon.


----------



## oliviarussian

I think he is just lovely :001_wub: beautiful brave boy, he deserves a wonderful home with someone who will worship him x


----------



## Alisonfoy

Shared on my FB page CC, will let you know if anyone asks me about him.


catcoonz said:


> Treacle, A beautiful affectionate ginger domestic shorthair boy desperately searching for a special person to love him.
> He has been badly abused in the past and despite this still is a wonderful happy boy with much love to give, sleeps on your lap and has a cute way of purring whilst padding his front paws.
> Vaccinated, neutered, microchipped, passport, born January 2011, will leave with a toy pack along with food.
> As he is nervous of other cats he needs to have his owners to himself. Loves both indoors and outdoors, never goes beyond the garden.
> Can anybody see through the looks to reach the love inside he has to offer.
> Rescue is happy to have a trial period in his new home.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Treaclesmum said:


> I think Treacle is gorgeous too. Poor boy in those Facebook pics!!
> 
> Even though you have a cat Alison, she looks a very laid back type (if she's anything like my BSH, Gracie!)
> 
> It would be nice if Treacle found a laid back feline friend that he could get on with...... :wink:


I hear what you are saying, but we live in a small house, resources are stretched and Bluebell is already in residence.. More to the point however, my parents - who are in their mid 80s and live down the road - have two cats and should the need arise, I need to make sure there's still room at the inn for them both


----------



## Treaclesmum

Alisonfoy said:


> I hear what you are saying, but we live in a small house, resources are stretched and Bluebell is already in residence.. More to the point however, my parents - who are in their mid 80s and live down the road - have two cats and should the need arise, I need to make sure there's still room at the inn for them both


Ahh... I know the feeling well!


----------



## catcoonz

As lovely as it may sound for Treacle to have a feline friend, I really feel he would be better having all his new owners love and cuddles to himself, I don't want to risk him needing another home if it didn't work out with an existing cat.


----------



## catcoonz

I have some wonderful news.
Treacle may have found his new home, the lovely Paulette who lives about 12 miles from me has fallen in love, it has been agreed for treacle to have a trial period in the hope he settles.

Reason for a trial is the lady has an existing old cat, also has disabilities so I hope Treacle will be a good boy and enjoy a friend, there is enough space in the home and enclosed garden so lets see what happens. 

I have been informed by others that treacle could benefit from a play mate and not be the only cat in the home, I just hope this information is right.

If it doesn't work out I will ensure Treacle comes back to me.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Oh CC, this sounds really hopeful. Poor Treacle clearly needs some stability and a loving forever home&#8230; but I am glad to hear he can come back to you if it doesn't work out. 

Perhaps you can persuade her to join the Forum too so we can hear how he settles in.

How are you getting on with the kittens?


----------



## catcoonz

I will ensure I keep a space for treacle just in case it doesn't work out.

Kittens are doing well, sadly there is nothing which can be done for the flat chested kittens, this we have to wait and see but the vet has told me not to expect survival, I wont give up, but nature is cruel.

Other kittens are 19 days old, eyes open and they are just starting to toddle about, mum was nervous but she gives me little head butts now and purrs so loud.

Luckily these few are not affected by cat flu, got them just in time, will post new photo's tomorrow, they are so cute.

Eye drops ended and the last antibiotics was given to most of them this evening, most are fine but afew are very poorly, they will be ok but we need another course of antibiotics for them, currently running fans to get their temperatures down.

I will get there, still have 4 adult cats to bring in, but with this problem I am unable to collect any more just in case they get unwell.


----------



## Polly G

I am keeping everything crossed for lovely Treacle. Will you please keep us updated CC? Thank you for all the hard work you do for these poor cats and kittens - you do an amazing job xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you to everybody who has shared Treacle around, I am so happy to confirm his new home is preparing for him and he leaves me tomorrow, going to be sad as I adore him but happy that he will have a lovely life.


----------



## moggie14

Brilliant news! Good luck in your new home Treacle


----------



## Alisa25

Very happy to hear this!  

Hope he settles well and gets all the love he deserves!


----------



## Soozi

Good luck to our lovely boy treacle! Hopefully it's your time now so enjoy your new home! X


----------



## oliviarussian

Really hoping it works out for Treacle and he can finally put his feet up after his long and difficult journey x


----------



## GingerNinja

Wonderful news! 

Treacle, be a good boy and you could have found your forever home 

I really hope it works out for him xx


----------



## Mum to Missy

Good luck Treacle, we have everything crossed here for you in your new home xx


----------



## Calvine

scatchy said:


> for anyone interested this is a bit more info about Treacle/Garfield
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.670860656259135.1073741972.446358082042728&type=3


Poor dear boy...well done to all who have been involved with Treacle and helped him come this far. All he needs now is a home and he's all set to go!!


----------



## Ang2

Amazing news


----------



## huckybuck

Thrilled he has found a home and will hopefully be able to settle at last. Looking forward to a pic or two.


----------



## Pandorawarlord

this is great news lets hope it all works out for him, well done CC


----------



## catcoonz

I am sure his new home will suit Treacle, as I only live 12 miles away I will spend as much time as I can helping to introduce Treacle and help him settle.


----------



## Polly G

Good luck Treacle - I think your time has come at last xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good luck Treacle.... thinking of you on your big day! xx


----------



## catcoonz

Treacle says thank you to everybody who has shared him around, he is looking forward to his new home.

Just going to take some photo's of him before he leaves me.


----------



## Alisonfoy

catcoonz said:


> Just going to take some photo's of him before he leaves me.


Oooh, pictures! Yes please


----------



## Soozi

Adios darling Treacle I hope you get all the things your little heart desires! you deserve all good things from now on!:001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz

I didn't think it was going to be so emotional Treacle leaving me, I miss him already and its only been 10 minutes.

Treacle on the other hand, just gave me a little nudge of his head then put himself into the carrier, just to say thankyou for my little holiday, im off home now, bless him.

Anyway, you all know I am not good with photographs but here are some I have taken today. 

Treacle we will see again as his owner will email me photo's, so I will share them with you.


----------



## catcoonz

And the moment my heart skipped for joy ......


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, that didn't go to plan


----------



## huckybuck

What a lovely boy!!!! He was obviously thanking you. He's going to be one happy boy


----------



## Alisonfoy

Oh, that's made me feel really emotional... I can't tell you how glad I am that this story seems to be having a happy ending. 

Thank you for the extra pictures - he really is a magnificent boy!

Must have been a wrench for you when he took his leave, so it's good to know you can keep in touch.


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, that didn't go to plan


Oooh blimey I'm all teary too! Is that Treacle with his new owner CC?:001_wub:


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> And the moment my heart skipped for joy ......


It must be moments like this although so sad for you make it all worth while! Still think you are a Saint!


----------



## catcoonz

Yes, he just went straight to his new owner and got on her lap.
I have just been sent a photo.


----------



## Charity

Its so good to see him so happy. Bye bye Treacle, have a nice life.


----------



## Ang2

Oh bless him! A wonderful ending


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Yes, he just went straight to his new owner and got on her lap.
> I have just been sent a photo.


There's no photo displaying on my computer!:confused1:


----------



## jill3

Soozi said:


> There's no photo displaying on my computer!:confused1:


Nor mine


----------



## Soozi

jill3 said:


> Nor mine


Doh! It's only thumbnails that are not displaying! They were deffo ok this morning! :mad2:


----------



## catcoonz

That photo was taken from a mobile phone so maybe this is why, the other photo's I put up was from my camera.


----------



## oliviarussian

Soozi said:


> Doh! It's only thumbnails that are not displaying! They were deffo ok this morning! :mad2:


There is something weird going on with thumbnail attachments today!!!


----------



## Britt

Charity said:


> Its so good to see him so happy. Bye bye Treacle, have a nice life.


X2. He deserves a happy life :thumbup:


----------



## Mum to Missy

Be happy Treacle, you deserve every second of it xx


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> That photo was taken from a mobile phone so maybe this is why, the other photo's I put up was from my camera.


It should still show CC others can view it but some of us can't! Boo Hoo!


----------



## Polly G

Have a wonderful life lovely Treacle - you so deserve it. Thank you for your hard work CC - another happy ending xx


----------



## Soozi

How's treacle doing! I do hope he is really happy!


----------



## catcoonz

He is very happy.
Had a walk around his new garden, hissed at a cat sitting on the fence, then went back in for his dinner.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just caught up with this thread so pleased that Treacle has now found a lovely new forever home


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> He is very happy.
> Had a walk around his new garden, hissed at a cat sitting on the fence, then went back in for his dinner.


Awww! he has to let the other cats know that it's his garden now! Bless him! If ever there was a cat that really need love and a good home it was Treacle!


----------



## moggiemum

aww so lovely to see Treacle with his new owner im sure he will miss you too CC , xxx


----------



## Soozi

Any news on Treacle? I'm sure he's a happy boy but would lave to have an update!


----------



## lazydays

Wow, didn't look at this thread for a couple of weeks. Go Treacle!!!!! So pleased for this lovely boy, it's so shocking that he's still only 3 years old and been through so much. I hope he's very happy in his new home and can enjoy a long and happy life there


----------



## catcoonz

Treacle is very happy and has found his lifelong home.


----------



## Soozi

Been thinking about Treacle! so pleased he is happy and settled in his new home!


----------



## lazydays

catcoonz said:


> Treacle is very happy and has found his lifelong home.


How is he getting on? I often think of this boy x


----------



## Polly G

Me too - would love an update


----------



## catcoonz

I will see if I can get new photograph's.


----------

